# Hans-Joachim Marseille pics-----My favorite pilot in the ww2



## Foxriver (May 5, 2009)

Hans-Joachim Marseille-------A excellent germany Afrika Korps pilot .


----------



## Amsel (May 5, 2009)

He was a great pilot. Maybe the best.

Btw, what is your avatar??


----------



## renrich (May 5, 2009)

The Star of Afrika.


----------



## ellis995 (May 5, 2009)

hi Foxriver

I don't know if you have seen this, but have a look if not

Hans Joachim Marseille

it is very interesting info about Marseille


----------



## Erich (May 5, 2009)

the pic you have a signed Marseille is not him at all. do more research, first check out the flying clasp on his tunic please it is not for a fighter pilot


----------



## vikingBerserker (May 5, 2009)

He should not have died the way he did.


----------



## proton45 (May 5, 2009)

I enjoyed reading this...I don't know how accurate it is, but its interesting (fun).

" Tactics - That's where Marseille marked himself as a great innovator of air warfare, and he kept improving. He claimed that in the perfect visual conditions over the desert, large formations are in a visual disadvantage against highly maneuvering single aircraft. He preferred to fight alone, with a single wingman providing warnings from a safe distance. He claimed that when fighting alone in a short range dogfight, he could quickly fire at anything he saw, while the attacked formation's pilots were confused, hesitated, and switched to a defensive position that further increased the lone attacker's chances. He also claimed that fighting alone eliminates the high risk of firing at or colliding with a wingman in such extreme maneuvering. Marseille said that in such conditions, there's a lower chance and too little time for the usual chase attack method, and preferred to use high angle deflection firing from short range while making a sharp turn. In doing so, he never used his gun sight and instead fired a very short burst at the passing target in the split second when its leading edge, its propeller, disappeared from his eyes behind his aircraft's nose. He calculated that when firing a short burst at this position, his gun rounds will hit the target's engine and cockpit, and he trained in this unorthodox aiming method on his friends (without firing) many times and perfected his ability to use it. He deduced that over the desert, a fighter pilot can become "invisible" only by extreme maneuvers at close range, and that the intensity of the maneuvering was more important than the speed of flying. "

Thanks for the link "ellis995"...


----------



## renrich (May 6, 2009)

Interesting article. One thing for sure, Marseille was skilled but lucky. To be shot down that many times and live was fortunate for him.


----------



## SpitfireZPC (May 6, 2009)

Cool! Thanks for posting this. There just isn't enough sites around paying tribute to these guys.


----------

